# R4 - BB integrated or not?



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

I've checked around a few places, including the scottUSA website, and there seems to be conflicting info regarding the addict R4 BB, the website claims the complete bike has a standard BB, whereas the frameset has the integrated BB..

so, which is it - integrated or standard??


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

its integrated


----------



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

you can have either.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

no the R2 and R4 have the integrated BB and will only work with shimano cranks or shimano BB compatible cranks, ex. FSA


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

the picture of the frameset from the Scott USA website looks very much like it's standard..


----------



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks Leadag
it`s indeed stndrd BB here`s the link,
http://www.scottusa.com/ca_en/product/89/1183/addict_r4


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

bur the website specs the complete bike as integrated BB, so, is the frameset sold as standard BB and the complete bike sold as integrated BB??

http://www.scottusa.com/ca_en/product/68/2503/addict_r4


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i work at a shop that is a scott dealer, every R2 & R4 that is a full bike has an integrated BB. frame only i could not say


----------



## flightconn (Jun 10, 2007)

*R4 BB different depending upon frame of full build*

I spoke to Scott because I was confused about this, if you buy the complete bike it has an integrated BB, if you buy the frame, it has a standard BB. Weight difference also. This explains the apparent contradiction when you are on the Scott Web site and look at the specs for the frame and the complete bike. Got an R4 frame off Ebay, Frame from a tear down so it had the integrated BB, added my Dura-Ace components from a previous bike and absolutely love it. Makes me wonder though, why would someone buy a R4 new, strip Ultegra parts from it and sell the frame? Only thing I don't love is the white frame. I love the way it looks, but my fruit punch flavored Endurox leaves pink spots around the bottle cages when I go over bumps.

Mike


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm assuming the weight difference can't be significant as both are the IMP / CR1 build as opposed to the IMX NET of the more expensive models..

thanks for posting.


----------



## flightconn (Jun 10, 2007)

*just to clarify*

My R4 is from a full bike, not a frame and the bottom bracket has no threads, the bearings are pressed in; however, the BB from the bike I removed my DA components had thread-in bearings. The swap out was painless, just push the shaft of the crank through the pressed on bearings, attach the left crank and that was it.


----------

